# Sanpete pheasants



## Blixen (Oct 13, 2013)

Heard of an outfit in Sanpee County that offers 5 birds and a steak lunch. Ring a bell with anyone? Thx


----------



## pelican (Mar 29, 2012)

Nope....but when ya find them, let me know, I'll be there with ya!!!


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I heard pelican has a place that if you bring your own pheasants and steak he'll cook the steak and help you shoot the pheasants


----------



## pelican (Mar 29, 2012)

And I'll help eat the steak too!!!


----------



## Tylert (Aug 6, 2008)

Not sure if he is still running. It was just outside of spring city. Good place. Another great pheasant farm is 4 mile hunting club.


----------

